# What's up with these CDN vs US Motor Oil prices?



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Using the example oil Rotella T6, up here Walmart sells it for 9.39 / L while on the states side it works out to 6.55 / L.

So why is there such a huge price difference between Canada and the US?
Is this the kind of thing that the new competition watchdog law is supposed to help fix?


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

The Competition Watchdog is nothing but a political hoax.

Has no power. Do you really think that the Gov't is going to monitor prices AND have the power to have those prices reduced? Nope.

This is purely a PR gag. Looks good in the newspaper but that is as far as it will go.

Just buy the oil in the US and save your money.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

No, I don't really expect the gov to do anything ... would be nice though.


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

What's up.with canada vs us prices on everything? Never mind motor oil. 

I cross border shop when ever I can


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

A few things are no doubt better but I wonder how much stuff with the current exchange rate.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

I agree with fraser. 

Yes, there are some things that don't make any sense on the US / Canada pricing. Oil is certainly one. The T6 can be bought on sale for $7/l on sale at CTC and sometimes for the same at Walmart. I run it in my bike usually.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

I run the T6 in my bikes and car. CT sales on 5L T6 jugs have not been good lately but the sale on the big 19L pail was pretty good, if I had less US bought reserves I would have got it.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

praire_guy said:


> What's up.with canada vs us prices on everything?


Cheaper to buy a F150 in Canada vs the US



> Why Canadians pay less than Americans for Ford’s new F-150


http://www.bnn.ca/News/2014/12/24/Why-Canadians-pay-less-than-Americans-for-Fords-new-F-150.aspx


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

God spare from people who can't understand the economics of retail pricing.

Minimum wages 40-50% higher in Canada; Building ownership & operation costs higher in Canada; better employee benefits in Canada; US has 10x volume of customers/sales, in a smaller geographical area, which translates to lower costs in stocking & distribution.; etc.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

And then there are tires !!! The price differences on everything are ridiculous.


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

Ogg the economics of retail are that they charge what people are willing to pay. 

when our dollar was 85 cents we paid more and were told it was the weak dollar. Then we were par and paid more. Nothing else changed other than the dollar. 

Then we were more than the U.S. dollar and we still paid more. 

Then all the us parcel services sprouted up along the borders, and since something like 80 % of Canadians live within 2 hours of the border we started shopping like mad in the us. 

Then we paid the same.


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

Also how do you explain windows for example that are made in winnipeg with supposedly higher wages, etc, and after expensive shipping,are still cheaper in the us? 

They charge what we will pay. Plain and simple.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Amen to that..............

Today we were at Walmart and bought a 50 inch TV for our son.

Today it was priced at $389...............the day before Christmas it was "on sale" for $488. I have no idea what the Walmart "low everyday price" was.

Retailers charge whatever the traffic will bear. As we now live close to an area saturated with all the retailers.........it shows the flexibility they have in pricing, when the competition is right next door.

While we were there........several people were talking to the manager about "price matching" some products while showing him some flyers.

We know we were paying more for everything...........when we lived in a small city...........just because they could charge more.

As to the announcement about the Competition Bureau...........just a non cost pre-election handout, in my opinion.

Sounds good and means nothing..............like promises for lower cost insurance, inquiries into gas prices etc...........


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

praire_guy said:


> Also how do you explain windows for example that are made in winnipeg with supposedly higher wages, etc, and after expensive shipping,are still cheaper in the us?
> 
> They charge what we will pay. Plain and simple.


At one point Bombardier Rec Vehicles (made in Québec) were 40% cheaper a short drive away across the US border. So many Canadians were buying in the US that Bombardier ordered dealers in the US not to sell to Canadians and refused to honour warranties on rec vehicles from the US even if it was originally purchased by an American...

I googled a lawn mower that was on sale at Canadian Tire not long ago. The MSRP in USD on the manufacture website was half the price of the "sale price" at Canadian Tire. You really have to wonder how complacent Canadian shoppers are, when most of them live on the US border. I've been ordering directly from US manufacturers online with great results (no duties or tax)


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

There are a number of package/shipment depots just south of the US border with BC. It seems many BC residents get on line US orders shipped to these depots and then pick them up. The depot in Pt. Roberts is on it's third expansion. Same with several others. The charge is minimal. It seems many people are doing cross border shopping from the comfort of their homes and then driving down to pick it up at their convenience. Great idea.

But don't always blame the retailers. Many manufacturers set disparate prices in countries based on what the traffic will bear. So it is not always the retailers. Some retailers get around this by obtaining product in the 'grey market' rather than from in country authorized wholesale channels.


----------



## el oro (Jun 16, 2009)

If you're travelling to the US for vacation or otherwise, you can stay at an Air bnb (or something similar) and get online orders delivered to your accommodation address. That's another way some people do small frugal international purchases.


----------

